# my makeup on the go.



## macface (Nov 23, 2006)

Mac small makeup bag.                                             Mac studio fix in NC25.                                      
Mac mineralize skin finish in shooting star.            Victoria Secret Mosaic bronzing powder in sunny cheeks.
Milani eyeshadow in sheer sand,illusion and java bean.  Mac fluidline in blacktrack.                                          Mac power point eye pencil in engraved.                       CoverGirl perfect point plus eye pencil in blak onyx.       CoverGirl brow and eye makers brow pencil softbrown.  
Max Factor Lash perfection mascara in rich black.           Mac brush 252.                                                         Mac brush 266SE.                                                      BeneFit brush 05. 
Bare Escentuals kabuki brush.
Mac Lipstick in High Tea.
Mac Lipglass in Underage.
Carmex Lipbalm.


----------



## Dawn (Dec 15, 2006)

Nice collection!  Thanks for posting it


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Dec 16, 2006)

Carmex ! I carry that junk everywhere I LOVE IT!


----------



## n_c (Dec 16, 2006)

very nice


----------



## TrusyMyEyes (Dec 16, 2006)

First and foremost down with carmex that stuff is like crack, feels good at first and every now and than. but sooner than later you realize that your lips get alot more often so you always need it and it seems to be the only thinq in your mind that works. obviously i have a battle with the drug myself haha going on two years clean w/o carmex. now i only use rosebud salve the best. lol

on the subject at hand.
i love your collection... from it i can tell your a girl that just always looks polished. thats hot.


----------



## pink_candy (Dec 16, 2006)

cute!


----------



## saniyairshad (Apr 12, 2007)

Love ur on the go collection


----------

